# Artificial Intelligence(AI) Research as career



## Binary_Hero (Feb 10, 2013)

Nilanjan Majumder here,
Am 15 now and looking for AI research as a career option. All Digitians, please advice whether there is scope for AI research in  India or do I have to move abroad. Also suggest Universities and related courses.

Thanks for your upcoming support.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

its good you are thinking about the future, but artificial intelligence? i guess in India ? i dont think so... you have plenty of time right now.... maybe by the time you are 18 AI will be the next big thing. Dont worry about that now, however if you are interested in such fields, focus on your mathematical aptitude and learn as much as you can... build some working models, design something which you think can help others... R&D specially in such fields is all a state of mind, the more you can put yourself out of a box and think the more successful you are in such cases...


----------

